# I got the new 15-na-081 software on my 2014 Cruze



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

This update applies to MyLink equipped cars only.

The list of fixes sounds amazing though it is mostly related to navigation, bluetooth and rear camera which we didn't experience a lot of bugs with. Bluetooth fixes make up a lot of the changes also but I only use the phone Bluetooth (not music) and never had much trouble with it before. Unfortunately, in 1 driving filled weekend, the quirks with playing music from the iPhone haven't gotten much better.

My dealer wouldn't do this update for free but the token charge (1/4 hour of labor?) was way less than the effort and time to install this huge update. Has anybody else had this update applied to their Cruze yet? The same update is available for many 2014-2016 GM car based vehicles with MyLink.

Before the update: 
Playing music with shuffle often resulted in clipping the last few seconds of the last song off

After:
It sometimes plays the first few seconds of another song then pauses for 5-10 seconds before starting again


Before the update:
Lots of possibilities but as an example... Choosing an artist, all albums then starting some song and shuffling resulted in a shuffle of all songs by that artist (as expected) until the car is turned off then on at which point it would go to shuffling the songs on whatever album that the last song playing before the power down was from. 

After:
Same and it seems to not even shuffle the whole list of songs and repeats a few songs a lot. Definitely worse.

Before the update:
Volume adjustments were sometimes slow to respond and sometimes happened many seconds after turning volume knob or tapping steering buttons

After:
Seems to have reduced the lag when this happens but it still occurs

Lastly, I feel like the rear camera comes on faster when going into reverse but that could be my imagination.

Fixes supposed to be in this release:

•Navigation traffic flow lines do not display correctly
•Cannot enter a destination
•Navigation split screen display issues
•Radio locks up at “Calculation Route” screen
•Radio locks up at “Navigation Initializing” screen
•Radio locks up with Guidance Alert
•Radio locks up when editing a destination address
•Navigation scale display does not display correctly
•Navigation changes map modes after phone call
•Phone pairing concerns
•Voice recognition phone book inoperative until after a complete ignition cycle
•Navigation POI’s not listed correctly
•Unable to call POI’s
•Navigation POI’s flickering on display
•Navigation “Show Traffic Events on Map” not fully functional
•Navigation shows Province list as State
•Radio resets with no user input
•After pairing their iPhone to the radio, the phone does not automatically re-pair and is no longer shown in the radio’s “Device List” 
•XM Weather Alerts Activate Automatically after an ignition cycle
•The bluetooth connection may be lost when replying to a text message
•(OnStar) (TBT route download) "Routing" screen appears and stays on display even though the route requested had finished downloading
•USB audio still plays through speakers while BT phone call is in session (No audio from phone)
•The radio display will freeze, go blank and come back on after a few seconds. The display may show the splash screen or come back on to the last screen that was displayed. The customer may notice a loss of radio control shortly before the concern occurs 
•The radio display may freeze for an entire ignition cycle. The display may be frozen on the wrong screen, be distorted, or have lines going through it when the concern is present. The display cannot be changed and normal operation will resume after an ignition cycle 
•Cannot edit phone device list when full
•Radio does not return to the correct screen after rear camera screen
•Prevents last rear vision camera screen from showing on the radio
•Rear vision camera did not go off in drive
•System does not play Podcasts when initiated from the radio

Additional Options
Only if equipped with Radio RPOs UFU, UFF, UFW, UHQ, UHK, UHR or UHJ


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

TheDog said:


> My dealer wouldn't do this update for free but the token charge (1/4 hour of labor?)


I'd hope you'd get it for free in you're still in B2B and complain about something. My unit reboots about once a month, so it seems like a good candidate. I've also experienced "USB audio still plays through speakers while BT phone call is in session (No audio from phone)"

However, I'm going to be bummed if the shuffle play won't shuffle the thumb drive. I like it completely random across the entire collection.


----------



## TheDog (Mar 27, 2014)

I'm looking forward to see what other people experience with this update. I didn't feel like arguing with the dealership about installing the update for free since this is otherwise the best dealer by far I've dealt with. They also updated the steering sensors to eliminate the notchiness. The steering thing didn't really both me but it had a known fix and we do experience it on unusually long straight stretches of road and I wanted to get it done too.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I too got this update at the same time I had them do the steering wheel module update and my experience with this 15-NA-081 update on my 2015 Cruze has been horrible!! It has absolutely screwed up my bluetooth audio feature, my nav is not as good as it once was at locating where I am, and the "navigation initializing" screen now takes longer to disappear after it pops up. I did notice I gained the ability to mute nav prompts when on a bluetooth phone call but that's about the only positive I can see I've gained. When my dealership did this update, he failed to do the step #17 where it instructs him to remove the USB stick from my center console so that the vehicle can be calibrated. Because of that, I'm not sure if any of the steps following it were compromised and caused this update to pretty much ruin the bluetooth audio feature and change the quality of the navigation or not. Perhaps it's not as compatible with the software version that was running on my cruze? Whether it was because of the service technician not being able to follow bulletin instructions or the update itself, I fully regret getting this update! Although my Cruze didn't exhibit all of the issues this update was supposed to resolve, it did exhibit a few of them within this short 4 months of ownership. 

I thought it was going to fix my various bluetooth pairing and connectivity issues as well as the occasional yet annoying skipping when listening to bluetooth audio, but it did none of the above and just made things worse. I'm getting ready to contact Chevrolet Customer Service Representative, Patsy G, after getting a follow up call yesterday from a Chevy Mylink Infotainment team member telling me that she has been told that all my new found issues (bluetooth audio info/picture not showing up at all, song progress bar being frozen, phone playing one song while mylink screen is frozen on the previous song's info/picture, excessive skipping, etc) are normal and that to avoid these issues I need to strictly use the USB for audio. Kinda funny how bluetooth audio was fully functional and worked flawlessly (outside of some occasional skipping when first connected at times) before this update, but now that it's messed up, I'm supposed to believe that that's how it's always been designed to operate? If that was the case (which it's not) I would have thought twice about buying the Cruze and why would they ever include a bluetooth audio feature in the system if it wasn't meant to be utilized?! 

I'm hoping I can get some help and some answers to get this fixed because if not, there's no way I'm going to keep making a monthly payment on a brand new car with only 3,400 miles for the next 5.5 years where a big part of the infotainment system is now inoperable. Help or not, with as many little issues that have popped up with this car and other ones that still need to get addressed (wind noise, some exterior fit and finish issues, etc) on top of this Mylink update disaster, I find it hard seeing myself purchasing another Chevrolet product!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

Anyone else get this Mylink update done? Results?


----------



## abhayes722 (Apr 22, 2016)

I got this update and now I randomly get an audible message saying the DAB module is currently unavailable. I even received this message when trying to make a phone call from the car...I had to hang up and redial. I don't believe the technician performed the update correctly...so now I have to go back to the dealer.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

abhayes722 said:


> I got this update and now I randomly get an audible message saying the DAB module is currently unavailable.


I wonder exactly what that means? I also don't think my dealership installed mine correctly either but they essentially refused to do anything about it when I brought it back into them the second time. This was even after I was able to duplicate the exact issues I was having with the bluetooth audio for the technician. He even agreed that the excessive audio skipping, freezing, lack of song info, etc was not normal or the way the bluetooth audio feature should be acting. I'm at a loss on how to move forward from here in regards to getting it corrected until I can get into contact with Chevrolet Customer Care.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

I encourage all those who have gotten this 15-NA-081 Mylink update installed and are now seeing any form of negative results from it to at least contact a Chevrolet Mylink Infotainment Support Team member at 855-478-7767 and/or a Chevrolet Customer Service Representative and let them know about it. That way, a log will at least be created and added onto as more Cruze owners get this update done. In my opinion this can only help GM and other applicable parties become more aware of the issues that are arising after installing this particular Mylink update and maybe even provide some direction towards getting it corrected. Perhaps there will need to be another update released to address these new found issues? Multiple reports from chevy owners that include both the good and bad about this most recent update can also help provide some proof for fellow owners who might get this update and run into the same and/or different issues.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

abhayes722 said:


> I got this update and now I randomly get an audible message saying the DAB module is currently unavailable. I even received this message when trying to make a phone call from the car...I had to hang up and redial. I don't believe the technician performed the update correctly...so now I have to go back to the dealer.


Any updates on this for you?


----------



## _MerF_ (Mar 24, 2015)

How would I determine if my system is eligible for this update? Because...


> •The bluetooth connection may be lost when replying to a text message


alone would make it worth while (except if the laundry list of other stuff broke in the process...then I will just let sleeping dogs lie).


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Mine is getting this done as I type this. Working at the Chevy dealership now so I figured why not. I will let you know if it causes me any issues or I notice any improvements.



What year is your Cruze? Do you know what software version your Cruze was running before? Can you let us know which version it's running after this update? Maybe you can find out for me if it's possible to undo this Mylink update and revert back to the previous software? 

Besides, being able to now mute nav prompts during a BT phone call, I haven't really seen any positives of getting this update. This is just my personal experience however that I'm having with my specific Cruze and the end results might be different for each person back on the problems they were seeing. I likely should have just left well enough alone. Now my BT audio feature and my navigation just isn't quite the same as it was before. My LTZ is a 2015 which has a March 2015 build date and was originally running 23244939 Version E0.0F.1B.40 and now it seems to have 84006383 Version E0.11.1F.40.


----------



## abhayes722 (Apr 22, 2016)

Starks8 said:


> Any updates on this for you?


The dealership along with GM engineers determined that the MyLink radio was defective. The dealership replaced the radio, and now everything works perfectly!


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

abhayes722 said:


> The dealership along with GM engineers determined that the MyLink radio was defective. The dealership replaced the radio, and now everything works perfectly!


I'll be getting mine checked out again at a different dealership. I know that if my Mylink radio wasn't defective before my incompetent dealership did this update, it certainly appears to be now at least from a software aspect. I'm surprised GM engineers, didn't feel this way despite all the evidence I showed the technician and he verbally agreed with me that the BT audio was pretty much inoperable the way it was acting after the update was done. Making a monthly payment on the Cruze is a lot harder when the infotainment system isn't operating as designed. I hope they can get it figured out. I think Apple's iOS might be to blame for some of the BT audio issues my radio is having.


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

MilTownSHO said:


> Mine is getting this done as I type this. Working at the Chevy dealership now so I figured why not. I will let you know if it causes me any issues or I notice any improvements.


Hi MilTownSHO,

I'm glad to see that your dealership is working with you on the software update of MyLink for your Cruze. Please let me know if I can be of any additional assistance in the meantime and keep me posted on the update.

Have a great day!

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

abhayes722 said:


> The dealership along with GM engineers determined that the MyLink radio was defective. The dealership replaced the radio, and now everything works perfectly!


Hello abhayes722,

We are so happy to hear that your dealership was able to take care of this for you! Please do not hesitate to reach out with any questions in the future.

Kindly,

Chelsea D.
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## Chevy Customer Care (Oct 29, 2011)

Starks8 said:


> I'll be getting mine checked out again at a different dealership. I know that if my Mylink radio wasn't defective before my incompetent dealership did this update, it certainly appears to be now at least from a software aspect. I'm surprised GM engineers, didn't feel this way despite all the evidence I showed the technician and he verbally agreed with me that the BT audio was pretty much inoperable the way it was acting after the update was done. Making a monthly payment on the Cruze is a lot harder when the infotainment system isn't operating as designed. I hope they can get it figured out. I think Apple's iOS might be to blame for some of the BT audio issues my radio is having.


Hello Starks8,

I apologize for the concerns you have been experiencing with your Mylink system. I am aware that Pasty was in touch with you about a previous concern. Please know we are here to assist you the best we can. You can always send us a private message if you are interested in setting up an appointment at a different dealership. I hope to hear from you soon!

Best,

Cristina Y
Chevrolet Customer Care


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

my car next month is going in for it's last free oil change & wonder if that update is mandatory?^^^ she is @ 16,800ish miles may hit 17,300 for my last oil change by 4th of july is my 2 yr. my car 2014 ltz loaded nav pioneer. she has ran better than I expected 1 time battery died but was on Bluetooth for 30 mins talking w/ car off so I think something happen w/ that. charged batt. never happen again 1 yr+. like 5-6 times Bluetooth song skipped solution next song LOL maybe my cruze didn't like the song. cars have feeling u know.


----------



## MilTownSHO (Oct 9, 2013)

Chevy Customer Care said:


> Hi MilTownSHO,
> 
> I'm glad to see that your dealership is working with you on the software update of MyLink for your Cruze. Please let me know if I can be of any additional assistance in the meantime and keep me posted on the update.
> 
> ...


I work at the dealership so I would sure hope so!


----------



## abhayes722 (Apr 22, 2016)

Starks8 said:


> I'll be getting mine checked out again at a different dealership. I know that if my Mylink radio wasn't defective before my incompetent dealership did this update, it certainly appears to be now at least from a software aspect. I'm surprised GM engineers, didn't feel this way despite all the evidence I showed the technician and he verbally agreed with me that the BT audio was pretty much inoperable the way it was acting after the update was done. Making a monthly payment on the Cruze is a lot harder when the infotainment system isn't operating as designed. I hope they can get it figured out. I think Apple's iOS might be to blame for some of the BT audio issues my radio is having.


Mine worked perfectly until I got the update...then the dealership kept trying to re-install the update and the problems kept getting worse. Luckily, I am still within the BTB warranty. My service advisor told me that they are seeing a lot if issues with MyLink radios. Good Luck.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

abhayes722 said:


> Mine worked perfectly until I got the update...then the dealership kept trying to re-install the update and the problems kept getting worse. Luckily, I am still within the BTB warranty. My service advisor told me that they are seeing a lot if issues with MyLink radios. Good Luck.


Why exactly again were you getting the Mylink update for in the first place? Were you have BT audio skipping issues too? Yeah, I'm still way within the BTB warranty as I just got the car brand new back in December 2015. Did you see the service order for when they made the call to just replace your whole radio? How did the install of the new radio go? Were you left with a lot of scratches and stuff to your plastic?

These Mylink radios are very powerful and have a lot of really cool features and when it's working like it's suppose to, it can be a gem, but when it's not working, you see just how flawed it is and it makes you want to pull your hair out!


----------



## abhayes722 (Apr 22, 2016)

Starks8 said:


> Why exactly again were you getting the Mylink update for in the first place? Were you have BT audio skipping issues too? Yeah, I'm still way within the BTB warranty as I just got the car brand new back in December 2015. Did you see the service order for when they made the call to just replace your whole radio? How did the install of the new radio go? Were you left with a lot of scratches and stuff to your plastic?
> 
> These Mylink radios are very powerful and have a lot of really cool features and when it's working like it's suppose to, it can be a gem, but when it's not working, you see just how flawed it is and it makes you want to pull your hair out!


I got the update because my radio begin to randomly freeze and reboot. I can't speak to BT audio issue, because I mostly listen to XM radio. The service advisor stated that there was an update available to fix the freezing and reboots. I did see the service order for the radio replacement which detailed the warranty costs; however, of course that is not the order provided to me, but the order I did receive does detail a warranty radio replacement was done. The only scratches I found was to my shift knob, but I had decided to place a leather cover on it anyway, so I did not make a big deal about that. Thus far, I have not experienced any issues with the new radio.


----------

